# Those little arrows?



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2002)

Anyone figured out why some threads have those little down-arrows next to them?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 9, 2002)

Yes. I believe that that's a thread with new messages since you've been here last.  I might be mistaken, though!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2002)

I don't think it's that.  I just looked at your reply, then went back to the forum and refreshed; the arrow was still there.

I wanna try splitting a thread...


----------



## Mark (Jan 9, 2002)

The mouse over says that the ones attached to subject lines will take you to the first new post in that thread as a ways of reducing your searching time.  The ones on the far right take you automatically to the last post in that thread regardless of whether you have read any of the thread at all.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2002)

But why on some and not others?  And why don't they disappear if there are no new posts since you last looked at it?


----------



## Mark (Jan 9, 2002)

They've been changing for me when I leave the site and come back to the site...even if I do not log out. *shruggles*


----------



## Ashtal (Jan 9, 2002)

*Hmmmm...*

I'm not convinced that the downward arrows mean new stuff.  I think the side pictures, the dark, closed envelopes verses the brighter, open envelopes, are what signifies new messages.

Maybe the arrows indicate subthreads?


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 9, 2002)

I cannot figure out what they are there for either.


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 9, 2002)

The downward arrow automatuically brins you to the most recent post - let your curso hover over it and it'll tell you as much. . .


----------



## Darkness (Jan 9, 2002)

A useful feature... I think I'll test it now...


----------



## Lidda (Jan 11, 2002)

What are the sideways arrows on the far right hand column for?


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 11, 2002)

Those are for going to the last post in the thead

edit:testing


----------



## Morrus (Jan 13, 2002)

So what's the difference between the most recent post and the last post in the thread....?


----------



## Calaveth (Jan 13, 2002)

Most recent could be an edited post, I suppose?


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 13, 2002)

I think Calaveth is right. I just editted a post and the "go to first new post" arrow brings me to my editted post and the "go to last post"  brings me to Calavets post.

The "go to first unread"  post arrow brings me to Morrus post in between mine and Calavet's


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Jan 21, 2002)

Just a bump since the arrows aren't exactly intuitive.

Oh, and the down arrow _is_ for going to the first new posts in the thread since your last visit in the forum.

If you stay inactive for at least fifteen minutes all the then new posts will be considered old regardless if you have actually read them or not and only posts posted during your inactivity will be marked as new.


----------

